# Hurray!



## Sukerkin (Sep 14, 2013)

http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2010/10/alcohol-does-not-kill-brain-cells/

Well, that is good news!  The problem that leaves me with is why, then, I feel that I am getting stupider and more forgetful as I surge into my fifth decade of life? .


----------



## K-man (Sep 14, 2013)

Quite simple really. Most of the non-drinkers probably had a lower IQ to start with! 



> First, the positive: drinking moderate amounts of alcohol on a regular basis has been shown to have various positive effects on your body. The one that pertains to this article&#8217;s topic is that it has been shown to help protect people from cognitive impairment as they age. According to a study done at the Catholic University of the Sacred Heart, in Italy, 29% of people 65 years or older who almost never drank alcohol throughout their life had mental impairment issues. On the flip-side of that, only about 19% of people 65 years or older who drank moderate amounts of alcohol regularly had any mental impairment. It was further discovered that, among the various groups where other problems, such as health problems or the like, might impair them mentally, the same trend appeared. In every group, those who drank moderately on a regular basis throughout their lives always had a diminished chance of becoming mentally impaired in their old age compared to those who didn&#8217;t drink at all or almost never drank.


----------



## granfire (Sep 14, 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## DennisBreene (Sep 14, 2013)

I clearly have to start drinking more! The question is. If you've not been a moderate drinker, do you have to drink excessive amounts of alcohol to achieve an average drinking amount consistent with moderate drinking? Let's see; adult years (41) X 1 drink weekly (oops credit back 4 college years with significant consumption) so that's. Let's try again; 37years X1 drink weekly = 1924 drinks. Recommended dose is 2 drinks daily or 37 X 2 X 365 = 27,010 required drinks. 27,010 - 1924 = 25,086 lifetime drink deficit.  So going forward.... lets be optimistic; 20 yr. life expectancy or 14,600 drinks required for moderate drinking + amortization of drinking deficit (25,086/7300 days = 3.43 deficit compensation drinks + 2 drinks (round up for good luck) = 6 drinks daily (Kricky! I'll turn into my dad!). And if I only live 10 yrs. that's 9 drinks daily... well, in for penny as they say...


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 14, 2013)

:chuckles:  Well, you are medically qualified so I guess that counts as expert testimony and advice .


----------



## DennisBreene (Sep 14, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> :chuckles:  Well, you are medically qualified so I guess that counts as expert testimony and advice .



I'd take that with a grain of salt. At 7 to 9 drinks daily, I may be a touch impaired.  Wait! Isn't that what all this was supposed to avoid?


----------



## elder999 (Sep 14, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> The problem that leaves me with is why, then, I feel that I am getting stupider and more forgetful as I surge into my fifth decade of life? .



I'm curious, Mark-do you occasionally feel a bit of unexplained tightness at the back of your neck?


----------



## Big Don (Sep 14, 2013)

What? None of you remember Cliff Clavin's Buffalo theory?


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 14, 2013)

elder999 said:


> I'm curious, Mark-do you occasionally feel a bit of unexplained tightness at the back of your neck?



I do actually - tho' I have put it down to the fact that I am at a computer all day every day .


----------



## arnisador (Sep 14, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> as I surge into my fifth decade of life?



You're turning 40? Age is zero-indexed...


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 14, 2013)

I know.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 14, 2013)

Sheesh! I figured you were ancient.


----------



## elder999 (Sep 14, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> I do actually - tho' I have put it down to the fact that I am at a computer all day every day .



Nah. That's old age gettin' a grip on ya! :lfao:


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 14, 2013)

:chuckles as my friends flay me with their wit: ... or at least I *think* that's how you spell it :lol:


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 14, 2013)

arnisador said:


> Sheesh! I figured you were ancient.



I do feel it at present but we all know why that is.


----------



## DennisBreene (Sep 14, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> :chuckles as my friends flay me with their wit: ... or at least I *think* that's how you spell it :lol:



You also think it's wit?


----------



## Takai (Sep 14, 2013)

elder999 said:


> Nah. That's old age gettin' a grip on ya! :lfao:



Aren't you supposed to put it into a headlock and beat it into submission?


----------

